# pin rig ?



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

what size wire do u guys yous i yous 80 and it releses before th fish hits the warter.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Not sure what your asking here, so I'll answer both. For my pin-rig leader setup I use 40-50 # test wire with 2 4X-Strong No. 4 treble hooks. I find that if you use heavier wire for Kings you'll restrict the movement of the fish and get less hookups. The lb. test of the mono depends on the reel, e.g. 4/0 Penn would typically use 40 lb. test, etc.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

If you are asking about a release I use 180lb.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

#12 Malin Hard Wire (180lb)


----------



## ezz-ed (Jan 6, 2004)

*use*

180 for the pin and 80 for rigs, fish north obx we catch more cobes than kings


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Ed, what size livebait hooks you use? I'm not using trebs this year, and go with the Wakyn's 2 J's.


----------



## ezz-ed (Jan 6, 2004)

*using*

2 #7 gami and 4 vmc treble-plan on catching one thursday


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

i ment the pin sorry


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

It depends on the location.

If I am fishing farther south (targeting kings) I use 80lb wire with #2 treble hooks for my rigs, and 140 lb wire for my pins. If I am fishing up north (targeting cobia) I will use a sturdy live bait hook up front and a #2 or #1 treble stinger and 93 lb wire. I use 25lb test mono (HI VIS GREEN) on my Shimano because it has a smoother drag. If I go to my backup Penn 130, I use 30lb mono because the star drag is a little more difficult to adjust.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

ezz-ed said:


> 2 #7 gami and 4 vmc treble-plan on catching one thursday


get him Eddie! And hope for cool easterly winds during 4th of july week!


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

anyone have an illustration of a pin rig?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

best i can do


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

i use 112 for the release and for the rig itself i use about a foot of 48# wire atach it to about a3 to 4 foot piece of 80# mono and i use two #6 4x treble hooks


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Mdt1992 said:


> best i can do


that's pretty darn good! Thanks


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Great Illustration!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If that bait fish is a "Brown Trout", my guess is you won't catch much!


----------

